
Lockdown damages mental health, say experts – insidetime and insideinformation - mrfusion
https://insidetime.org/lockdown-damages-mental-health-say-experts/
======
memexy
This doesn't sound right to me. My well being is at an all time high and I'm
not being sarcastic. Obviously this is anecdotal but fewer people out and
about makes me way less stressed. Now when I go out it's extremely relaxing.

